# DIY tankles sinstall



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Over on Terry Loves site some guy installed a Rheem Tankless heater himself and used foam core pipe for the exaust.... Maybe the stuff will last a while before it caves into itself and maybe it wont.........

something else I noticed was the galvanized pipe he used to run his gas line.
Unless I am mistaken, at least in the mid-west that should be black steel pipe....

they try so hard to save a dollar


https://terrylove.com/forums/index.php?attachments/img_1672-jpg.42175/





...


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

It's not the worst I've ever seen, but I get your point. In California where I live and plumb, were allowed to use galvy for gas lines.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Your talking about galvanized flaking. Not so much anymore. Black pipe, Copper or Stainless mostly around here. Ameren will use Galvanized fitting on meters.

Similar to the old school requirements for a drip leg were mostly for gas that was not near as dry as what we see currently. In fact for the most part unless it is in a basement your not seeing many drip legs anymore. Even if I do most of them don't have fixture supplies going vertical up off the main before they drop down to a drip leg.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

GAN said:


> Your talking about galvanized flaking. Not so much anymore. Black pipe, Copper or Stainless mostly around here. Ameren will use Galvanized fitting on meters.
> 
> Similar to the old school requirements for a drip leg were mostly for gas that was not near as dry as what we see currently. In fact for the most part unless it is in a basement your not seeing many drip legs anymore. Even if I do most of them don't have fixture supplies going vertical up off the main before they drop down to a drip leg.


Here in Austin we are putting drip legs everywhere except stoves and cooktops. My favorite? When drip leg is upstream of shut off valve!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Here in Austin we are putting drip legs everywhere except stoves and cooktops. My favorite? When drip leg is upstream of shut off valve!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Those are sediment traps, drip legs are for moisture in the gas. Drip legs are installed right as gas enters the building I think. We don't see them here.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Those are sediment traps, drip legs are for moisture in the gas. Drip legs are installed right as gas enters the building I think. We don't see them here.


Yah here nomenclature has become interchangeable between the two. You are correct tho Codebook calls sediment traps the 3" nipple with cap. That is what I meant. Still makes me laugh to see them upstream of valve since they are supposed to be removed for maintenance. Every now and then I remove one and turn it upside down just for kicks. I think you have more of a chance of getting Teflon or pipe dope in an appliance than flakes at least that's what I've seen

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Yah here nomenclature has become interchangeable between the two. You are correct tho Codebook calls sediment traps the 3" nipple with cap. That is what I meant. Still makes me laugh to see them upstream of valve since they are supposed to be removed for maintenance. Every now and then I remove one and turn it upside down just for kicks. I think you have more of a chance of getting Teflon or pipe dope in an appliance than flakes at least that's what I've seen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, I never see any debris in them either. No one installed sediment traps at water heaters or furnaces for the longest time. For about the last 7 years or so it's been "very important".


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

5onthefloor said:


> Yah here nomenclature has become interchangeable between the two. You are correct tho Codebook calls sediment traps the 3" nipple with cap. That is what I meant. Still makes me laugh to see them upstream of valve since they are supposed to be removed for maintenance. Every now and then I remove one and turn it upside down just for kicks. I think you have more of a chance of getting Teflon or pipe dope in an appliance than flakes at least that's what I've seen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Every so often I got to go out and install a drip leg because the new home inspector wants it done..on a water heater.... it is basically a joke but they can make things nasty if you dont just come out an make them happy
Around here they still want black pipe


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Union upstream of gascock is hilarious


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rwh said:


> Union upstream of gascock is hilarious


Yah it is. It's like "Do u even plumb bro?"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

The only real good use for them locally at a fixture is to catch any oil still present after a cut to keep out of a gas valve.


----------

